

CEOs of Silicon Valley's Top Firms Are Often Non-White, Immigrants, or Women - jaoued
http://www.forbes.com/sites/gregoryferenstein/2015/08/14/ceos-of-silicon-valleys-top-firms-are-often-non-white-immigrants-or-women-in-1-graph/

======
ausjke
So?

NBA players are often black and the best runners are often also black and the
best swimmers are often in Australia and White. The bankers are most Jew and
the best GO chess players are in Northeast Asia...those are all perfect for
me.

Are we too diversity-sensitive on everything here these days?

------
sparrowmaxx
anyone else find that graph hard to understand?

